# Merry Christmas!



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2007)

I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas,
you are all a great group of people!!






CHRISTMAS CONTEST:
Well,my children have opened all their gifts,and are busy playing.
So, just for a little fun,here is a gift for you!
I have put (2) packages together,for turning between centers.
I am giving these away as my way of giving back to a great community.
Both packages are for MT2 lathe users.
(If you win, but use MT1,we will work something out.)
I'm thinking of 2 numbers between 0 and 1000;
*one number for package "A"
*another number for package "B"

You can enter for one package only,just take your pick.
Choose package A or B,and guess a number between 0 and 1000
Please post either  A or B, and the number you would like to guess.
The 2 closest guesses (one for A,one for B) by 9:00pm (eastern,U.S.&Canada) win!
I'll pay for first class shipping,wherever you live,and have it 
mailed out by the evening of 12-28-07.
I've tried to provide some flexibility in choices,so you can pick what suits you best.

Package "A" will include:
1)MT2 live center
1)MT2 hss dead center
choice of either: (1)Sierra deluxe bushing set &gt;OR&lt; (1)CSUSA art pencil deluxe bushing set
AND,
choice of either: (1)Slimline steel 2 piece bushing set &gt;OR&lt; (1)Streamline/Comfort steel 2 piece bushing set
and could look like this:




Package "B" will include:
1) MT2 live center
1) MT2 hss dead center
and choice of ONE of the following:
(1)Emperor deluxe bushing set 
(1)Gent/Statesman deluxe bushing set
(1)Jr Gent II/Jr Statesman deluxe bushing set
(1)Baron deluxe bushing set
and could look like this:


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for doing this john
 Guess for prize A is 505


Merry Christmas


----------



## edman2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas John.  For "A" my guess is 702.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas John, 
My guess for "B" is 288.

Rob


----------



## arioux (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi,

My guess for B is 25

Alfred


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 25, 2007)

Santa told me the number for the B set (which is out of the world) is 822


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 25, 2007)

The all seeing eye says......... 719
for package B


----------



## johnkofi (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Johnny!!!!

My guess is 495 for group B

Thanks


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 25, 2007)

package B and I'll guess 335. I really need those Jr. Gent bushings .


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Johnny. 

For B - #435


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 25, 2007)

My guess for package "B" is 38.


----------



## penturner63 (Dec 25, 2007)

They look great !!  I guess i will guess  57 for  ( A )


----------



## Verne (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Johnnie.
My guess for B is 330
Vern


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 25, 2007)

Package B #777 you already have my address, can't wait to get this stuff. I hit the number right on the money,RIGHT,LOL. Just kidding, very nice of you to do this, another nice thing done by the great members on this site. Merry Christmas to all, Victor


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas John and my guess for "B" is 820


----------



## JasonF (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas! 

222 for A.

Thanks for this John!


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and yours.
For B, I'll guess 999 []

Cheers.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas
726.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas, Johnny and EVERYONE! 
I'll guess B-868


----------



## airrat (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Johnny

I will guess 501 for the B pack


----------



## broitblat (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow!  I hope you and everyone is having a Merry Christmas and that we can all look forward to a great new year.

I'll guess #215 for package A

  -Barry


----------



## rlharding (Dec 25, 2007)

B- 394

I never imagined christmas gifts, I thought I would be the only person who didn't have a life when I switched on the laptop.

Thanks so much for your wonderful offerings.


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 25, 2007)

Package "B" triple nickle 555
Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Poppy (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas John

"B" 313


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas!  my magic eight-ball say 261 for B 
this is really nice of you to do.


----------



## THarvey (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll guess 777.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas and thank you for doing this.
972 for B


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 25, 2007)

255 for group B. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

group B 623 (hope noone has picked it as I'm not reading 4 pages of numbers, I do that when I get paid)


----------



## alphageek (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow.. Nice thing to do for us fellow turners - I'm going with A and 451.


----------



## drawknife (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas, 

package B, 517


----------



## tseger (Dec 25, 2007)

Package B; 228
Thanks and Merry CHRISTmas!
Tim


----------



## opfoto (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for doing this.....

I'll guess B- 916 

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 25, 2007)

a-104 Thanks for doing this. If i dont win guess i may have to buy  one later.


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 25, 2007)

1137


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 25, 2007)

sorry ment b
137


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice gift!  Put me down for B- 184


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2007)

A big Thanks for all the Merry Christmas wishes.
You guys are the BEST!!
While best wishes last all year,
sadly, THIS CONTEST IS OVER.
Well,Here we are at 9:00 plus and..uh-oh
did that darn guinea pig eat my numbers?




oh boy,well..




Hang on just a minute..







Naw,here we go!
Package A my number was 214.
Closest guess=Broitblat with 215.
Send me your choices,and mailing info!

Package B my number was 708.
Closest guess=Penworks with 719.
Send me your choices,and mailing info!

Thanks to all for playing along,it was good fun!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, John and everyone (I don't think I've ever won anything before!)

I'll reiterate my best wishes to everyone for many good turns to come.

  -Barry


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey John, thanks for the contest today and Merry Chistmas. 
I guess watching Darren Brown and mind control games have paid off. []
Remember the seeing eye sees all


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats guys. One of these days I will win something. I will even settle for the lottery.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 26, 2007)

Barry,Anthony:I got your info and will mail
your goodies out asap.

Dustin,better luck next time.sorry.

Thanks again to everyone!!


----------



## savannadan (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Holidays!  764 for B.
Thank you,
Dan


----------



## JPatterson (Dec 26, 2007)

Let's try 478 for Prize A

Thanks

JP


----------



## JPatterson (Dec 26, 2007)

Oops just noticed was closed. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> 
> Barry,Anthony:I got your info and will mail
> your goodies out asap.
> ...



No need to be sorry. I'm just having a good time. Thanks for doing this. It was great fun and look at it this way. I was only around 400 or so off


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 27, 2007)

A quick update for Anthony and Barry;
Your packages were mailed Wednesday 12-26,right
before the P.O. counter closed,so they
are on the way.
Thanks again to everyone,and may you all
have a healthy and prosperous New Year in 2008.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2007)

Christmas presents arrived today. What a wonderful surprise. Given my excellent memory, I had no idea what was in the box, could not think what I ordered now and forgot about. John does some really nice work. I never thought I could get excited about bushings  The live and dead center are machined beauty's

Thanks again John, they will be put to good use.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 29, 2007)

Anthony,I'm glad the package arrived safely,
Thanks for letting me know.
I hope you enjoy!


----------

